# Fished On the Ocean Explorer Out of Belmar



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

I made it up to the Jersey Shore last week for a vacation from Florida. I didn't get much help in my thread asking about party boats going out of Belmar's Shark River Inlet in the Jersey section here last week, so I asked some of the locals and went out on the Ocean Explorer.

I had a good trip and caught a few nice summer flounder going up to 25-26 inches on jigheads with Berkley Gulp swimming mullets in chartreuse color.

I also caught a nice 24 inch black sea bass, my biggest lifetime ever, on cut bait. All in all it was a good trip. 

Here is the link to the column I wrote which also has photos.

http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/14576/this-flounder-is-certainly-a-fluke/?pa=all&tc=pgall


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for the information.


----------

